# Kahr PM9 Failure to Return to Battery



## Watwood

My new PM9 frequently fails to return to battery. This gun is a VCXXXX gun. It was bought at Gander Mtn. in Huntsville, AL brand new on Thanksgiving Day 09. It left Kahr in July of 2006...

A quick explanation of my FTC: After the bullet is fired and the slide comes back to pull another bullet from the magazine it stops about 0.05-0.1 inch from its most forward position and in turn fails to fire. If I simply reach up with my thumb and push it forward the remaining 0.05-0.1 inch it fires like normal. But, this will make a person that that spent the kind of money I did on the "best" CC gun go absolutely nuts.

The video below is of the gun performing its famous FTRB. Also, in the video I say 2nd to last round, but it's the last round in the magazine. Camera shy... :mrgreen:






I chamber the first round just as Kahr insists, so that is not the issue.

The FTRBs have happened with the following ammo: American Eagle 124 gr FMJ, Blazer Brass 115gr FMJ, PMC Bronze 124gr FMJ, Remington UMC 115gr HP, Independence 115 gr FMJ, Sellier and Bellot 115 gr FMJ, Winchester 115 gr FMJ, Black Hills 124gr HP, and Speer Gold Dots.


----------



## VAMarine

That's called Failure to Return to Battery (FTRB), does this happen when shooting two handed as well? How many rounds through the gun? Have you talked to Kahr?


----------



## Watwood

VAMarine said:


> That's called Failure to Return to Battery (FTRB), does this happen when shooting two handed as well? How many rounds through the gun? Have you talked to Kahr?


Yes, it does it with two hands as well. The only reason I was shooting one handed is b/c I was making the video. Over 500 rounds through gun. I'm gonna try a Pro-Mag magazine on it and if that does not help, it's going back to Kahr.


----------



## VAMarine

Watwood said:


> Yes, it does it with two hands as well. The only reason I was shooting one handed is b/c I was making the video. Over 500 rounds through gun. I'm gonna try a Pro-Mag magazine on it and if that does not help, it's going back to Kahr.


Promags generally suck, but it's something to try.

I'd probably call Kahr first, before spending any money.


----------



## Watwood

Word up. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Zertek

That sucks hope you get it fixed up I've got over a thousand rds through my pm9 and no hiccups yet, I shoot PMC 115gr but have shot regular cheap Federal from wally world 115gr, also. Good Luck


----------



## SemoShooter

I had the same problem with my PM9 when it was new. Call Kahr. They will either send you some new parts or will have you send it back to them for repair. They sent me a new barrel and recoil spring assembly. I never had another problem after that. I'm sure your problem is not mag related.


----------



## CSG

I've had the same problems as the OP. I'd bought mine from Sportsman's Warehouse in mid-2008. It was a VB serial number. When I found out there were some major issues and upgrades, SW sent it back to Kahr for me where they replaced the slide, barrel, recoil assembly, mag catch and mag catch spring. They polished the slide, extractor, and mag catch. Lubed and tested 100+ rounds and called it OK.

Fast forward to a couple weeks ago. I finally had the chance to shoot it (I've got a lot of guns!) using various hardball ammo and damn if it didn't fail to go into battery with almost half the shots fired. Also had ejection problems. I called Kahr today and they sent a FedEx person out to pick it up. I was stunned it performed so poorly. They will have it tomorrow morning and I'm very curious what they'll have to say. Frankly, I'd like them to replace it but who knows what they'll do.

As I bought it for CCW, I'm certainly not going to carry it until I feel it's 100%. I'm used to carrying an S&W 442 but the Kahr is smaller and has the possibility of two extra rounds.

I credit Kahr for picking the pistol up and not giving me any grief about the time period from July of 2008 to today. I just hope I get something reliable back. I really want to like this pistol as the lines are good, it's easy to shoot, and it *seems* well-made.


----------



## rudedog

Have you done a complete tare down and throughly cleaned and lubed the pistol? The pistol sat on the shelf from 2006 till 2009 things will tend to dry -up. Just a thought. Rudedog


----------



## CSG

I got a call from Shawn yesterday morning saying they'd received the pistol and asked me to outline the issues again. I also said I'd really rather they buy it back and send me a new one. He was non-committal and said the gunsmith and manager would take a look at my gun. I mentioned I had the problems with Winchester, PMC, and Blazer hardball (115 and 124). All which perform without issue in my Glock 17 and 26 and Beretta 92FS. 

I so want this gun to work out.


----------



## CSG

Got a call from Jason today who said they replaced the slide (again). He said they couldn't replicate my problems but noticed the firing pin was hitting off center. I expressed my concerns about all the things they did the first time and still had problems and asked about simply replacing it. He transferred me to Joe, the manager and I expressed my concerns. He was a good listener and said he'd take to the range and fire it himself. He called me back about 15 minutes later and said he'd run 102 rounds of mixed stuff through both magazines and had zero issues. I'd expressed to him this was purchased as a carry weapon and I couldn't afford to take any chances. He stated he felt the gun was 100% and he'd carry it. 

I'll get the gun back on Monday and we shall see.


----------



## CSG

As promised, the gun arrived this morning. It's rainy and cold today but I just had to test fire it. I loaded a single mag with Blazer and went out into the pasture. Had to remind myself of the Kahr way of loading the pistol after first slingshoting the slide. I dropped the mag and ejected the fed round and redid it by locking the slide back, inserting the mag, and hitting the release. It fired the six rounds without a hiccup.

Now, I know this doesn't prove the gun is now 100% reliable but before I sent the gun back I had 2-3 failures to go into battery per magazine. Also was having light primer strikes.

As soon as the weather clears, I'll try a couple of other types of 9mm I've got laying about. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Watwood

VAMarine said:


> Promags generally suck, but it's something to try.
> 
> I'd probably call Kahr first, before spending any money.


Unfortunately I had already ordered the ProMag before posting. Took it to the range this weekend to try it out and this is what happened:




























The ProMag is truly a POS.

I'll be calling Kahr shortly to get the gun sent back to them.


----------



## Watwood

I never gave a conclusion to this. I contacted Kahr and they sent me a new recoil spring / guide rod assembly. It actually looked different the the one that came out of my gun, and had noticeably more tension, so I guess they've updated them since 06. So, all is well now with my gun.


----------



## jblackfish

FYI, For those of you who want to try the ProMag magazines for the PM9, be aware that they do NOT lock the slide back on empty on the ONLY on the PM9 - they DO lock slide on empty on the larger Kahrs. 

I've discussed this with a technician (Steve) who doesn't seem to get it but I'm returning the 2nd pair of KAR 01 mags that they sent me (for refund) because they wanted me to try again. Steve also admitted that they don't have a PM9 in their "collection" to try so go figure.

I guess not slide-locking on empty isn't a biggy unless you want to shoot the PM9 in a pistol match - then, to me, that's an essential feature.


----------



## jblackfish

FYI, For those of you who want to try the ProMag magazines for the PM9, be aware that they do NOT lock the slide back on empty on the ONLY on the PM9 - they DO lock slide on empty on the larger Kahrs. 

I've discussed this with a technician (Steve) who doesn't seem to get it but I'm returning the 2nd pair of KAR 01 mags that they sent me (for refund) because they wanted me to try again. Steve also admitted that they don't have a PM9 in their "collection" to try so go figure.

I guess not slide-locking on empty isn't a biggy unless you want to shoot the PM9 in a pistol match - then, to me, that's an essential feature.

I'm about to order two (official) Kahr mags - found them for $26 per - not sure how much the s&h is going to be but that's better than $40 per from Kahr.


----------



## shloopter

My CW9 had the same problem. I was having FTF once with almost every mag and with all my mags. It would leave the slide about a 1/2" from battery. I thought it was the ammo but I did some sanding and polishing where the feed ramp meets the bore and it made the failures go away. No FTF with the reloads or with name brand. 

Oh, I also bought a 10 round Pro Mag at the gun show to try it out. It works great but only if you load it one short. 

Good Luck!


----------



## KHP

*how can I tell when my PM9 was manufactured?*

just picked up a PM9 today, how can I tell by the serial number when it was made.

serial number: ICXXXX

Ken


----------

